# truck bed stake pocket lights



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Any one know where I can get some truck bed stake pocket lights?


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if you can buy something like that... you may have to build them yourself.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I know some local truck shops sell them around here, so I know you can buy them.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I have seen them also, just cant find them when i need em.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

I made my own, very easy to do.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71850


----------



## jawsjaws (Jan 3, 2009)

How about plugging into your trailer plug so it goes on when in reverse?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

jawsjaws;716017 said:


> How about plugging into your trailer plug so it goes on when in reverse?


Thats the plan.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Dustball;715898 said:


> I made my own, very easy to do.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71850


Thanks, that will work great. I'll post pics when I get er done.


----------

